# ...and AGAIN!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Was going to add this onto my last thread....but he is so lovely he deserves his own thread. He is from the same owners as the last one....I was asked to take him too and I said yes as I saw him advertised up on Freecycle!

So another sheltie(???????) maybe....no idea...but he has the same skirt as the other. About 12 months old. He has a lump chewed out of his ear. Now they told me the first one (I was told today is called Blackie...though think I'm changing it to Boris) was being bullied...but not sure if this one is the bully...being bullied...or got mites. Will find out soon!

Anyways here is Buttons (think I am keeping this name) He is lovely.










His skirt...










And his GORGEOUS face!!!


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww hes gorgeous isnt he, cant beleive put pets on freecycle but they do ive seen it myself.

good on you for taking him in


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, isn't he beautiful!? He looks like a Buttons too, I'd definitely keep the name


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

petzplazaUK said:


> aww hes gorgeous isnt he, cant beleive put pets on freecycle but they do ive seen it myself.
> 
> good on you for taking him in


I know right!!!!!!!!!



magpie said:


> Aw, isn't he beautiful!? He looks like a Buttons too, I'd definitely keep the name


Haha I know that's actually what I thought! Whereas I think other doesn't look like a Blackie...I like Boris...thanks Argent!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw Niki you are an angel to all the critters in need well done on saving yet another xxxx

did you ever manage to get the poor hammies sharing the cage?

by the way Buttons flippin stunning! lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw Niki you are an angel to all the critters in need well done on saving yet another xxxx
> 
> did you ever manage to get the poor hammies sharing the cage?
> 
> by the way Buttons flippin stunning! lol


I know he really is....though rightfully timid...bless him. He has responded well to some calm talking though!

Yes I most certainly did...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/162250-todays-rescue-mission-pics-d.html

Then a couple of weeks later they were giving away a rabbit and guinea pig too!! Anyways Lil_Miss now has them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I know he really is....though rightfully timid...bless him. He has responded well to some calm talking though!
> 
> Yes I most certainly did...
> 
> ...


lol how did i miss that thread they turned out not to be syrians afterall then...so are you keeping the lil cuties?.... i did see the rabbit and piggy thread but never realised they were from the same owner(i must stop skimming posts)lol... im so glad theyre getting the care they deserve now with Lil_Miss

good luck with Buttons hes a very lucky piggy


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Aww! nicky he is lovely well done for rescuing yet another your a guardian angel to these animals your brilliant wish more people were like you, well done he is georgious love his little skirt


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> lol how did i miss that thread they turned out not to be syrians afterall then...so are you keeping the lil cuties?.... i did see the rabbit and piggy thread but never realised they were from the same owner(i must stop skimming posts)lol... im so glad theyre getting the care they deserve now with Lil_Miss
> 
> good luck with Buttons hes a very lucky piggy


Yup keeping them...in the Gabber Rex now though when I find some mesh aam hoping to upgrade to my zz2!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Yup keeping them...in the Gabber Rex now though when I find some mesh aam hoping to upgrade to my zz2!!!


aw they really have on their little hammy feet xxx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aww what a cutie, loving the skirt


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aw they really have on their little hammy feet xxx


Lol well they are very very cute so I am the winner here


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yup keeping them...in the Gabber Rex now though when I find some mesh aam hoping to upgrade to my zz2!!!


i thought for a second you ment the piggies then  

now arent you glad you didnt keep mis skinny pigger, else you might not have had the space for these 2

he is lovely, well done you for taking him hun


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i thought for a second you ment the piggies then
> 
> now arent you glad you didnt keep mis skinny pigger, else you might not have had the space for these 2
> 
> he is lovely, well done you for taking him hun


No no I am keeping them both in a split mini duna!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> No no I am keeping them both in a split mini duna!!!!!!


ooooh thats much better, sounds perfect for them!!! 

pssst have you seen fudgies new piccehs with his new friend


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh he is gorgeous, wish I had the time and money for him, but at least he is in a loving home.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww he is beautiful  how can anyone put an animal on freecycle?  hope he likes his new home  glad the other bunny and piggie are safe now too


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow he is a real handsome lad isn't he!

Well done on saving another critter in need! Lets hope those idiots don't end up disposing of anything else


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> wow he is a real handsome lad isn't he!
> 
> Well done on saving another critter in need! Lets hope those idiots don't end up disposing of anything else


I know!!!


----------

